# My Arwork For ThaLadyPit



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, so i did this awesome memorial page for Debo (R.I.P. buddy)
I made it as though Debo is looking into the mirror seeing himself as a puppy, but on the other side Debo IS a puppy and looks into the mirror seeing himself as an adult. You feel me there? 
here it is! (please excuse my writing, i'm a lefty and i think it really shows lol)




























The pics i used
























you like?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very awesome Nisse!! I'm so happy with it!! Thank you so much! I can't wait to get it and frame it with his pix that you used! I'll be sure to take a pic and link it up here so everyone can see it!!

ETA: Please don't pay any mind to his overly stretched legs, we were practicing stacking and he was reaching for a treat, and don't mind my fat, barefoot self either, lol!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Very awesome Nisse!! I'm so happy with it!! Thank you so much! I can't wait to get it and frame it with his pix that you used! I'll be sure to take a pic and link it up here so everyone can see it!!
> 
> ETA: Please don't pay any mind to his overly stretched legs, we were practicing stacking and he was reaching for a treat, and don't mind my fat, barefoot self either, lol!


I am thrilled that you are pleased with this piece! I think it is so beautiful and meaningful, but i also kept in mind that if Debo could see it he too would be pleased! Thank you so much for taking interest in having me make something for you Auntie Bev!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're so right on there! Debo would definately be pleased! I'm sure he's smiling down on you and this beautiful piece as we type!! He always took a vested interest in what ever I was doing or looking at.. he would sit and watch tv with me, he'd read with me on the computer, or watch while I edited and retouched photos in Photoshop! He lived to please me and he was so supportive of me when I was having bad days or needed someone to talk to! He'd nuzzle up to me, and breathe softly in my ear, and just rest his head on my shoulder as if to hug me, and say "everything's alright mama, I'm here for you!" Man, I miss my boy!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> You're so right on there! Debo would definately be pleased! I'm sure he's smiling down on you and this beautiful piece as we type!! He always took a vested interest in what ever I was doing or looking at.. he would sit and watch tv with me, he'd read with me on the computer, or watch while I edited and retouched photos in Photoshop! He lived to please me and he was so supportive of me when I was having bad days or needed someone to talk to! He'd nuzzle up to me, and breathe softly in my ear, and just rest his head on my shoulder as if to hug me, and say "everything's alright mama, I'm here for you!" Man, I miss my boy!


Debo was a part of you!  He left paw prints all over your heart that stayed forever


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Annie, it is GORGEOUS, Oh BEv I can't wait to see it framed, he was a gorgeous boy. VERY NICE ANNIE


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Annie, it is GORGEOUS, Oh BEv I can't wait to see it framed, he was a gorgeous boy. VERY NICE ANNIE


LOL why thank you!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

That's a beautiful tribute!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you Tye and Patrice.. Nisse did an awesome job, and I can't wait to get it here and frame it with the pix she used to create it, and his CGC certificate, his ribbon from the one show we attended and his tags. Will defiantely take pix when I get it all setup and ready to mount on the wall!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> That's a beautiful tribute!


why thank you so much missy! 



ThaLadyPit said:


> Thank you Tye and Patrice.. Nisse did an awesome job, and I can't wait to get it here and frame it with the pix she used to create it, and his CGC certificate, his ribbon from the one show we attended and his tags. Will defiantely take pix when I get it all setup and ready to mount on the wall!


Aww, i can't wait to see those pictures! I am more than happy that you are pleased with your piece!  I can't say thank you enough lol!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

oh my god i cant believe i didnt repy to this even though ive been here a few times. Im so sorry! the drawing are awesome ! I love the way you superimposed them, thats not just artistic talent but creative talent.

once again im so sorry, i thought i already gave you my opinion on this, its just when i felt like looking at good art again did i come by and realize.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> oh my god i cant believe i didnt repy to this even though ive been here a few times. Im so sorry! the drawing are awesome ! I love the way you superimposed them, thats not just artistic talent but creative talent.
> 
> once again im so sorry, i thought i already gave you my opinion on this, its just when i felt like looking at good art again did i come by and realize.


I couldn't believe it either...so thank you lol! This was one of my designs that seem like they took forever to put on paper. I'm glad his face came out symmetrical 

I guess i forgive you lol. Nah i'm just throwing bricks at ya. I forgive ya! :rofl:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good job once again


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

omg i dunno how i missed this! its awesome girly great work. love the mirror idea. too cool. n gosh bev he was handsome. didn't realize he was brindle. just wow. awesome


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice work as always. I love the mirror affect so awesome


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Czar said:


> good job once again


Thanks buddy! :goodpost:



beccaboo said:


> omg i dunno how i missed this! its awesome girly great work. love the mirror idea. too cool. n gosh bev he was handsome. didn't realize he was brindle. just wow. awesome


Lol! Thank you! I was hoping the the mirror idea would bring out the feel in the image 



kg420 said:


> Nice work as always. I love the mirror affect so awesome


Thank you so much! I'm glad it came out correctly lol!


----------

